# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Will Kimble mandolins are....

## fernmando

SCARY good! 

Roscoe Morgan

----------


## Ed Goist

now on Facebook.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

I've had a few and they sure are.

----------


## mritter

I have a couple (one used to belong to the guy above who's had a few). Good tone for sure. Woody. Loud.

----------


## DerTiefster

So....what motivates owners to sell? the growing realization of unworthiness, or the prospect of purchasing another?  That last one would be a good motivation in my book, but I thought I'd ask.

----------


## Glassweb

> I've had a few and they sure are.


How's the action on that 2007 Tempurpedic Chris? ;0)

----------


## sgarrity

I have an A4 and a mandola and enjoy them both.  An ff hole Kimble of some variation is very high on my MAS list!

----------


## erick

among the finest new instruments being made today,  And I wouldn't be selling mine were it not for a recent Gilchrist purchase, along with a slightly annoyed spouse. See it in the classifieds!

Eric Kilburn

----------


## rico mando

do you guys get a commission ?

----------


## John Duncan

David Grisman plays a kimble mandola, Mike Guggino plays both a kimble f5 and mandola, Phil Barker plays an f5 kimble, Mark Schimmick (Larry Keel) plays an a5, Butch Baldassari was an endorser and had a pro model...thats several pro, touring mandolin players who have "drank the koolaid"

----------


## rico mando

> David Grisman plays a kimble mandola, Mike Guggino plays both a kimble f5 and mandola, Phil Barker plays an f5 kimble, Mark Schimmick (Larry Keel) plays an a5, Butch Baldassari was an endorser and had a pro model...thats several pro, touring mandolin players who have "drank the koolaid"


like throwing those names out mean anything . are we all going to buy eastman dgm's cause it has grismans name on it ? kimble's are probably fine instruments but none  of the preceding opinions have any merit as far as i am concerned .if i do not know you then your opinion means nothing to me . i have never heard of any of these other people/players  you refer to but if you want to get on your knees and lick their boots go right ahead . i will make up my own mind and be damned what any one else thinks !

----------


## sgarrity

We're owners and/or fans commenting on a builder whose instruments we enjoy and appreciate. No one is twisting your arm to buy one.  What's your issue?

----------


## djweiss

If you're dropping names, I play one, too!   :Smile: 

-Darren

----------


## mritter

One more name for you Rico....Andy Statman.

If you've truly never heard any of the players mentioned, I'd catch the next ferry off that island and experience the world.

----------


## Ed Goist

like Highland Strings, Red Diamond, BRW, and Buckeye Mandolins, built in Ohio!

----------


## Chris Biorkman

> like throwing those names out mean anything . are we all going to buy eastman dgm's cause it has grismans name on it ? kimble's are probably fine instruments but none  of the preceding opinions have any merit as far as i am concerned .if i do not know you then your opinion means nothing to me . i have never heard of any of these other people/players  you refer to but if you want to get on your knees and lick their boots go right ahead . i will make up my own mind and be damned what any one else thinks !


What's your problem? Who is licking anyone's boots? That's the most ridiculous post I've read in quite a long time. Lol

----------


## fernmando

Dang, Rico. Chill out....I don't understand your choice to be offended at the fact that instrument/luthier is being bragged on. I am often too busy to check out what's going on out there, and it is usually old news by the time it gets around to me. Other players, whom you choose not to acknowledge, seem to agree with us on this. You don't? That's your right, but I'm with Biorkman...who is licking anyone's boots around here?

Roscoe Morgan

----------


## Willie Poole

Kimble`s are fine mandolin...But what gets me is that if we were to get on here and bash a builder and the mandolins he makes the thread would get cancelled right quickly....

    Everyone has the right to his/her own opinions and to select what ever he wants as far a buying a mandolin, what I like may not be what you like etc....   Both side of this should chill oput a little and not get all up tight.....

    No, I don`t own a Kimble but have played one or two and they were fine instruments, not the best I have played but not far from it....

    Willie

----------


## Elliot Luber

I don't know if the pros' opinions mean anything, but Andy Statman let me try his Kimble F, and I have to say it was the best mandolin _I_ have ever played (I admit to being of limited mandolin experience, but I have played a Stradivarius violin). Just gorgeous.

----------


## Ed Goist

These mandolins speak for themselves by virtue of their performance, track record, and the price they demand.
They do not need anyone here to tout them, they tout themselves.

----------


## Elliot Luber

A picture's worth 1,000 words, check out Will's Facebook page linked above.

----------


## Bigtuna

I've been a long time admirer of Will mandolins, but I've never played one. I would love one of his A's. Anybody know what the current pricing on his A's are? I heard Mike Guggino's F5 many times up close and personal at several shows and I always leave the building with a case of MAS. I could settle for an F don't get me wrong, but an A would do me fine and probably fit my budget a little better. Lead me to the boots!

----------


## Ed Goist

> I've been a long time admirer of Will mandolins, but I've never played one. I would love one of his A's. Anybody know what the current pricing on his A's are?...


I had an e-mail correspondence with Will back in January about the possibility of commissioning one of his AO oval hole mandolins. At that time, his pricing for that model was as follows:
* Basic design with Stew-Mac Golden Age tuners: $4,200
* Triple bound headstock and fingerboard: $4,500
* Add Waverly tuners: $4,900
Price included a Steve Smith (Cumberland Acoustic) bridge, a Bill James tailpiece, and a shaped TKL case.
Estimated delivery time was 9-12 months.
I don't know about the pricing on his f-Hole A model (which he simply calls "A"), but I'd think it would be about the same.
BTW, here is a photo album for Will's AO #167. This mandolin would fall into his "basic design" category ($4,200).

----------


## tburcham

I met Will yesterday at IBMA.  He is a very nice young man and I can tell you he is building killer mandolins (and I have played most from Gils to Gibson Master Models).  The A model I played yesterday was an outstanding instrument in tone, volume, fit, and finish.  Absolutely perfect setup.  Beautiful burst and gorgeous wood selections.  You can confer with Will to get detailed pricing, but he quoted me $4,900 with Waverlys and $4,600 with Elites (this is for an A Model).  This puts his A's right in line with Mr. Ellis A's and the MT2v....all varnished A models respected for great tone and power.  I played Mr. Ellis's A's yesterday as well and they are fabulous, but I would be hard pressed to choose between the Kimble and the Ellis..both just top flight!  The Black-faced A at Mr. Ellis's booth was the most powerful mandolin on the table (IMHO).  That one is for sale at Fiddler Green if you interested.  I'll save my conversation with Mr. Ellis for another post.

Back to Kimble A mandolins....I want one!  Oh, I almost forgot...I am drinking the Kimble Koolaid!

----------


## Jim Roberts

Kimble mandolins are fun to play!  Super nice guy, too.

----------

Denman John

----------


## Big Ed

Yes Will Kimble and other custom mandolin shops are the place to go find total quality and sound. Before playing the instrument you can feel the many hours of time and love
that went onto the construction. There is the best of everthing in these instruments.  Hopefully one day Roco will understand. Until then don't slam those that do.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

I played two new Kimble mandolins last month -- both still in his shop.  They were both as good or better than any mandolin I have played -- period.  Will Kimble has been building for many years now and he has honed and refined his builds to a fine point based on listening to the best mandolins available today and on thinking deeply about exactly what sound he wants to create with them.  He is one of the top builders practicing luthiery today and among those who know mandolins, that is NOT a controversial statement.  Of course some will prefer a Gilchrist, or a Duff, or a Nugget, or a Gibson or some other top builder -- but others prefer a Kimble and that says it all.  They are among the very best you buy today -- end of story.

----------


## rico mando

Whats my problem .hmmm... where to start . first of all let me state that in no  way am i endorsing or criticizing   Mr Kimble or his instruments . i have not been paid to do either so why should i ?  my beef is with this post not him and if anything i have posted reflects poorly on him i do greatly apologize .this was never my intent . 

Upon reading the beginning of this post it felt like reading a commercial . hence my inquiry to a commission ( which earlier read drink your kool aid ) by the posting members . I am completely ready to be totally wrong in my suspicion and truly hope i am . but is this post an attempt to promote the sale of an instrument ? my only grounds for thinking this is that it makes a good marketing strategy and no other reason . i did not see any No Financial Interest  written any where . now i do not know any of the previous commenting members and have no reason to trust or not trust them . and in fact no reason to believe/or not believe  the sincerity of any member  on the cafe . ( big statement there)   

Music is a tough business , playing mandolin even more so . being good is not  enough you have to have even greater marketing skill . once a musician gains notoriety are they not needing/wanting to get deals endorsing products . and are not product makers looking for musicians to endorse there wares . where by a mutually beneficial arrangement is made . so just because a certain mandolin player uses a certain product why should i buy into it ? how can i be sure its not just the best deal the musician could get . 

So i am not putting much merit into who plays what and i have nothing against someone endorsing a product for gain .or a company using a musician's fame to help sell there wares . It is a very good marketing strategy and i fully recommend it . its a tough business grab every nickel you can . i am sure there is a line somewhere but if the wares are good why not ?

If i earned my lively-hood selling a musical product i am sure i would be promoting here as much as i could get away with . and i have made a post a long time ago with merely the intention of drawing attention to an item in the classifieds. so i am guilty first and foremost - cast your stones at me or ban me . if i ever get my 5 minutes of fame i will be selling anything and everything from shoes to toothpaste and i hope you all buy my stuff . 

I did not pull my punches in my previous posting - I am not beyond reproach or above apologizing . if you feel i have wronged you PM me and we can talk .  I have indeed wronged MR Kimble as his name appears in the title of a post where i have chosen to let out my rant which has nothing to do with him or his wares . for this i again apologize

----------


## red7flag

Will is an outstanding person.  I have met him a few times and had some great casual mandolin conversations.  On Friday we had a great discussion.  Tried two of his mandos also so his "mandolins are...." of outstanding quality, fabulous tone and great playability.  There have been a few changes in tonal direction over the years.  I really like where they are now.  I see Ellis, Altman, Red Diamond and Kimble in the same niche and for the most part price point.

----------


## red7flag

Here are some cool pics of Will playing my guitar and playing with another well known builder at Jim Ricther's Mike Compton workshop in Indiana.  I think Steve is playing a Kimble, but not sure.  I added a pic of Mike Compton too.

----------


## Charles E.

> Whats my problem .hmmm... where to start . first of all let me state that in no  way am i endorsing or criticizing   Mr Kimble or his instruments . i have not been paid to do either so why should i ?  my beef is with this post not him and if anything i have posted reflects poorly on him i do greatly apologize .this was never my intent . 
> 
> Upon reading the beginning of this post it felt like reading a commercial . hence my inquiry to a commission ( which earlier read drink your kool aid ) by the posting members . I am completely ready to be totally wrong in my suspicion and truly hope i am . but is this post an attempt to promote the sale of an instrument ? my only grounds for thinking this is that it makes a good marketing strategy and no other reason . i did not see any No Financial Interest  written any where . now i do not know any of the previous commenting members and have no reason to trust or not trust them . and in fact no reason to believe/or not believe  the sincerity of any member  on the cafe . ( big statement there)   
> 
> Music is a tough business , playing mandolin even more so . being good is not  enough you have to have even greater marketing skill . once a musician gains notoriety are they not needing/wanting to get deals endorsing products . and are not product makers looking for musicians to endorse there wares . where by a mutually beneficial arrangement is made . so just because a certain mandolin player uses a certain product why should i buy into it ? how can i be sure its not just the best deal the musician could get . 
> 
> So i am not putting much merit into who plays what and i have nothing against someone endorsing a product for gain .or a company using a musician's fame to help sell there wares . It is a very good marketing strategy and i fully recommend it . its a tough business grab every nickel you can . i am sure there is a line somewhere but if the wares are good why not ?
> 
> If i earned my lively-hood selling a musical product i am sure i would be promoting here as much as i could get away with . and i have made a post a long time ago with merely the intention of drawing attention to an item in the classifieds. so i am guilty first and foremost - cast your stones at me or ban me . if i ever get my 5 minutes of fame i will be selling anything and everything from shoes to toothpaste and i hope you all buy my stuff . 
> ...


It's I, not i.

----------


## fernmando

Dang, I was just excited about what was, to me, a new discovery. Didn't mean to be a catalyst in what it almost became. I don't play a Kimble, but I now wish I did...and might someday. I have known of Will for years, and heard good things but just recently started touring with a major act and got back to IBMA, and the trade show, for the first time in 10 years. Got to play Fan Fest, meet a lot of intriguing people, and play intriguing mandolins. Visited with Guggino from Steep Canyon Rangers, and heard his Kimble as well as playing the new ones. I was very impressed with the man and the mando. Anyway, sorry if I ruffled any feathers here. Back to semi-lurk mode....

Roscoe Morgan

----------


## Ed Goist

I think Rico makes a strong point that it's silly to buy a mandolin because it's played by player X.

However, it does seems to make sense to me to want to buy a certain mandolin because you want your mandolin to sound like player X's mandolin, and Player X plays that type of mandolin.

This is a subtle difference, but an important one.

In a stroke of remarkable irony, I am currently waiting on a Steve Ryder electric mandolin build that I commissioned largely because of the sound that Rico and Tom Wright get out of their Ryder electrics!

One final point; something that never ceases to amaze me about Kimble mandolins...Kimbles always sound outstanding to me in audio and video clips. I can't explain it, but I am always impressed by clips featuring Kimbles. 

For example, here is a clip of Kimble #152 that just blows me away! (Also, be sure to listen to the clips of the same player [Jeff Guernsey] playing a Gibson 2003 Master Model and Monteleone #20 - those videos will be in your right margin if you go to YouTube to watch the clip of the Kimble). To my ears the Kimble clip just dusts the other two!




Oh, and I have no financial interest in any of this.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

That was a great set of videos Ed.  I thought all three mandolin sounded excellent but in the hands of a player like Mr. Guernsey that its not surprising.  It is interesting how he picked up on the re-curve and the workmanship on the Kimble right away -- and the backs caught his attention too.  I don't know of Jeff Guernsey (though I probably should) but I also found it interesting that he did not seem familiar with Derrington?  Anyway I thought the Gibson and the Kimble sounded quite similar and both were better for those kind of tunes than the Montelene?  Both the Kimble and the Gibson were more bassy and woody sounding?  Just opinion and they are compressed recordings from YouTube.  But one thing Will explained to me the last time I talked to him is that he been working on creating the Loar sound as contrasted earlier in his career when his builds more reflected "his own" sound -- and of course that was the whole point of Derrington's DMM's also -- to get that Loar sound.  So it fits?

----------


## Rosemary Philips

...in my future, I hope...

----------


## Perry

I like my Kimble A5 (June 2011) and use it at every gig both plugged and unplugged. 

It plays VERY well. Mine has what I would call a clear dry tone...definitely a bluegrass type tone...not a tremendous amount of bass and I like that because I think it blends in a band very well that way. It has substantial volume. I think it is a very fine instrument for the price. I ordered mine with Waverly's.

I've posted these here before but here goes...it is better looking in person and already has some battle scars

----------

Denman John

----------


## Perry

duplicate post deleted

----------


## Gary Hedrick

Add me to the list of players of a Kimble...................and yes I agreee that just because all these "stars" own and play them doesn't necessarily mean anything......

I can say that I've owned a Loar, a Master Model, 2 Dudes, a Nugget, a Gil, a Randy Wood conversion and a bunch of others......been playing for 50 years.  So that may or may not establish credibility but I'll go ahead and do my endorsement.

I think Will's instruments are one of the if not the best value in the "high"end market.    They are detailed to the nth degree, play well and sound great.  I've owned 4 of them and still own 2. The H5 I've got is out of this world in all categories. 

and yet part of me missing my Loar and wishes for a Ricky Skaggs model........Lust is a terrible thing and so is trying to pick appart which toys are the best or better than someone's toy.

Enjoy, learn about the different makers and quit bitching....

----------


## Mandobar

In the end it's all about enjoying what you've got and playing it as best you can. And as my trainer says at the gym- and add just two more reps to your best

----------


## Wesley

I would think it would be easy to knock Wills mandolins - but only if you hadn't played one before. You'll notice that all the previous posts by owners - or folks who have played Wills instruents - are rave reviews. We just call 'em like we see 'em.

And as the owner of Kimble f5 # 177 I'll place myself firmly in the Kimble Kamp.

And as far as "Upon reading the beginning of this post it felt like reading a commercial ." I would suggest you check out a few other forums available and you'll see far worse. I don't need to mention any of them by name. They're out there if you want to find them. These posts I've seen so far can just be called pride of ownership.

----------


## CES

There's a difference in a star playing an instrument because they're paid to, or because they're given their equipment, or because they want commission on their "signature series" sales, and a star playing an instrument without any other incentive than they like the tone and playability.  I can't speak to the presence or absence of endorsements with any of the pickers mentioned, but John's a fine picker in his own right, and his observation that a fair number of hot pickers are playing them (likely without any endorsement incentive) is a valid observation.  Ed's point about our search for tone (and why we may want to play brand X) is valid as well.  I also know from another thread that fernmando is looking for an alternative voice to his Gibson, and thus don't read the post as a commercial but rather a query for information.  I also agree with Rico that it's ignorant to play brand X just because a star plays it...if you're looking for that star's tone and the mando fits you well, then go for it, but it doesn't always work out that way.  I tend to like Nike's ad campaigns, but their shoes don't necessarily fit my feet as well as some other brands.  So now we can all just get along again.

As for Kimbles, I've only heard/seen one live, at an outdoor party a couple of years ago.  It was twenty something degrees, but sounded great and looked great as well.  Based on that limited experience, I don't think they're over-hyped, at least not yet.

----------


## greg_tsam

haha...Great thread and discussion.  I love the video of the Kimble.  Makes me want to go get one.  Rico, while I agree with your point 100% your delivery lacks a certain subtlety and is most likely the reason people took offense to your first comment.  Too aggressive but, then again, I like directness so your style might be "in your face" but it's much needed in this "too PC" world we live in just to shake the tree and keep everyone honest.  I really enjoyed this discussion and the interplay between diverse members.  I checked out Rico's website posted on his MC homepage and watched his death metal mandolin clip.  Not my style but I liked the idea.

Whoever Wil Kimball is, he's building fine mandolins.  Later, y'all.

----------


## Glassweb

> Whoever Will Kimble is, he's building fine mandolins.


Just who IS this enigmatic man-of-mystery... this Will Kimble???

----------


## Gary Hedrick

the guy who built your mandola???

----------


## Elliot Luber

The playing on that clip is excellent (no financial interest).

----------


## John Duncan

> ... I can't speak to the presence or absence of endorsements with any of the pickers mentioned...


That was my initial point when Rico's comment still read "I'm not drinking your kool aid." I know that Mike Guggino, Phil Barker, and Mark Shimmick all paid for their instruments. I do not know about David Grisman but he did not get his mandola directly from Will. When Alan Purdue was playing for IIIrd Tyme Out he bought instruments from Will.

I agree that buying just what the pros play (strings, pick, tone gard, etc) is a horrible way to choose an instrument. For me, I had classical teachers convince me to get rid of great fiddles because they were horrible violins. I was 18 YO and at the school of music in UNC-G. I have since realized that I gotta trust my ear to hear what I want to hear. That and playability are the two huge factors for me.

----------


## Dan Margolis

People cheer their favorite instruments on this and other forums all the time.  It is one of the reasons many of us are here.  Throwing insults around on a forum, well...  I'd love to try a Kimble.

----------


## JimRichter

Will's instruments are top notch.  He's a musician and this is apparent in the instrument.  Hands down, my current A5 is the best mandolin I've owned or played.  I have no interest in any other F-hole/tone bar mandolin.  One of the last times Will and I hung out at an event, he tried to get me to try some other builders' instruments.  I had no interest.  Even at Gary H's last picking party, I really didn't have much interest checking stuff out.  That mandolin is my voice and it is what I hear in my head.

 His ovals are also the best and someday I will own Shaun's A4, as I remember that instrument well from when Will had it.  Kimbles I've owned: a very early A5 (I think #10), an early F5 (#18), a two-point (somewhere in the 60s), an octave, and my current A5.  Of these, I bought my two point and A5 new from Will and the octave I bought used from Will.  The others were trades.  Will doesn't need endorsees, as his artistry freely attracts players.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

I played Will's latest 2-point sunburst, varnished mandola last weekend at IBMA and it was to DIE for!

----------


## Perry

> His ovals are also the best and someday I will own Shaun's A4, as I remember that instrument well from when Will had it.


I was the first owner of Shaun' A4 a very fine instrument indeed. Very close to the Gilchrist Model 1's and substantially less expensive.

My new Kimble A5 #187 is inspiring me to play in different ways. It's a very intriguing sound...clear not muddy and not overburdened with excessive low end. And my "other" mandolin is no slouch neither yet I've been playing my Kimble almost exclusively since I got it.)

----------


## majorbanjo

Anyone play any of the Kimbles at Cotton's.....particularly the two point model j......?

----------


## Cheryl Watson

> I was the first owner of Shaun' A4 a very fine instrument indeed. Very close to the Gilchrist Model 1's and substantially less expensive.
> 
> My new Kimble A5 #187 is inspiring me to play in different ways. It's a very intriguing sound...clear not muddy and not overburdened with excessive low end. And my "other" mandolin is no slouch neither yet I've been playing my Kimble almost exclusively since I got it.)


Hi Perry, I also own a fine Kimble A-style (#159) which really cuts through in a band or jam situation.  A mandolin with more low end can sound nice when you are playing alone or in a duo situation but those mandolins usually "disappear" in a jam or band.  The lower G-string on my Kimble has, over the last two years, gradually gotten sharper and stronger sounding.  My Kimble has gotten stronger, in general, over the first two years of its life.  I think it is true that a lot of mandolins that are built to sound loose with a lot of low end when they are new, get "soft" later.  I cannot imagine my Kimble ever going "soft."  

I've not played a Kimble A4 or Gilchrist A4 but I've heard them played by Shaun and a few other players on You Tube.  I'd like to own one someday.

I have also heard the Englemann top/red leaf maple Kimbles and they have a bit different tone than the red spruce/sugar maple combination.  To my ears that combination has a bit more low end with a bit less cut and a more complex tone--less dry, I suppose you could say.  I think that both wood combinations have their advantages.  Then there is the Englemann/sugar maple combination but I have never heard a Kimble with those woods.  I suppose there may be some in existence.  

Perry, what are the woods used for your Kimble?

----------


## mritter

Those at Cotten have been there for a while.

----------


## Perry

> Hi Perry, I also own a fine Kimble A-style (#159) which really cuts through in a band or jam situation.  A mandolin with more low end can sound nice when you are playing alone or in a duo situation but those mandolins usually "disappear" in a jam or band.  The lower G-string on my Kimble has, over the last two years, gradually gotten sharper and stronger sounding.  My Kimble has gotten stronger, in general, over the first two years of its life.  I think it is true that a lot of mandolins that are built to sound loose with a lot of low end when they are new, get "soft" later.  I cannot imagine my Kimble ever going "soft."  
> 
> I've not played a Kimble A4 or Gilchrist A4 but I've heard them played by Shaun and a few other players on You Tube.  I'd like to own one someday.
> 
> I have also heard the Englemann top/red leaf maple Kimbles and they have a bit different tone than the red spruce/sugar maple combination.  To my ears that combination has a bit more low end with a bit less cut and a more complex tone--less dry, I suppose you could say.  I think that both wood combinations have their advantages.  Then there is the Englemann/sugar maple combination but I have never heard a Kimble with those woods.  I suppose there may be some in existence.  
> 
> Perry, what are the woods used for your Kimble?


Hi 

#187 is sugar maple back and sides and red spruce top...I opted for Waverly's on mine. Mine has already changed since June 2011. I look forward to keep breaking it in.

And I agree that sometimes builders go for that deep low end which we often crave as mandolin players but truth be told it doesn't make for a very balanced instrument.

Doesn't Will shoot for Loar like tones? Which I have always thought of as not really bass heavy?

Regarding the Kimble A4 here's a video of when I had it and I think it shows how well it cuts for an oval hole. And I'm glad Shaun is still posting cuts so I can follow it's journey.

Link to video:

http://youtu.be/ZrhLL6SV-Po

----------


## fernmando

I, as the starter of this thread, really had my mind set on a Kimble. I'll still have one one day, probably an A. Why? Because I got a killer '09 Gibson Varnish/Red Spruce Fern! Still, Kimbles were to me the most intriguing in a roomful of great mandos at IBMA.

Roscoe Morgan

www.roscoemorgan.com

----------


## Ray(T)

I own No.150 - an f holed A. I'd never heard of Kimble mandolins when I bought it. It simply sounded better than the alternatives in the shop (mentioning no names) and was several thousand £ cheaper. 

What I don't understand are people who say that they've owned this and that, sold this and wished they hadn't etc. Whatever happened to MAS?

----------


## Perry

> What I don't understand are people who say that they've owned this and that, sold this and wished they hadn't etc. Whatever happened to MAS?


It's called catch and release.

----------


## sgrexa

Resurrecting an old thread, I jumped on the Kimble ship fairly early in his career with F model #24 (red spruce / big leaf) and two point J #76 (Swiss spruce / red maple).  I had to sell the F to help with the cost of my house downpayment. A few years later, I had to sell the J to help cover the cost of a very expensive water line replacement in the same house.  Of all the mandolins I have owned over the years, and there have been many, I regret selling these the most and would love to get them back somehow!  They were fantastic and if anyone knows of the whereabouts of F #24, I would be most interested in hearing from you! David Grisman is the happy owner of the J model, although I am not sure if he is playing it out, so I can state with certainty that Will is not supplying Dawg with free mandolins!

Sean

----------


## Bernie Daniel

I know a fella here in Cincinnati who owns several (at least) Kimble mandolins & mandolas -- he won't be parting with any of them either -- they are all killers.  They are about as good as anything being made out there these days.  I agree the J-model is a beautiful idea.

Sorry to hear you had to give up your Kimbles -- hope you can get that one back some day.

----------


## sgrexa

Come to think of it, I believe the guy I sold it to was in Ohio and his name was Pearl Bradley.  Ring any bells Daniel?

----------


## sgarrity

Pearl posts and sells here often.

----------


## sgrexa

Thanks Shaun, hopefully he will read this and get in touch!

----------


## AMandolin

Incredible, I have not played anything that compares to it. It’s been over 2 years and my Kimble keeps getting better.

----------


## Kevin Winn

...perfect.  I've only had my new A (#266) for a couple months, but it has far surpassed even my admittedly high (and probably unfair) expectations.

I'll note that it was one of Will's mandolins in the hands of Andrew Marlin that inspired this guitar/bass player to pick up the mandolin in the first place a few years ago.  

Thanks again to both those guys.

----------

AMandolin, 

Denman John, 

Luna Pick

----------


## Kevin Briggs

I played a Kimble back in the mid 00s at IMBA and it was absolutely awesome. It still sticks out in my mind as one of thee best mandolins I've ever played.

----------


## Luna Pick

They're something anyone looking for a great mandolin should try if at all possible, or just have Will build you one. 

Give a listen to the Kimbles the Town Mountain mandolin player has, wicked good. Great band too.

----------

sgarrity

----------


## sgarrity

I’ve had F5 #153 for 4 years now. It’s the perfect adi-topped foil to my Englemann Heiden. Aside from a vintage Fern or Loar, I don’t lust after ff hole mandolins much these days.

----------

Denman John

----------


## AMandolin

Phil Barker plays one of Wills first builds. I agree, Town Mountain is a great band.

----------


## mcgroup53

Will is one of those musician/luthiers who works really, really hard at building the best-sounding mandolins he can while keeping the price affordable to working musicians. I've owned two, and my A model #236 stands up even to the two Nuggets I've owned. And he's handy with restoring old cars, too!

----------


## Br1ck

> among the finest new instruments being made today,  And I wouldn't be selling mine were it not for a recent Gilchrist purchase, along with a slightly annoyed spouse. See it in the classifieds!
> 
> Eric Kilburn


Guess this answers the why would you sell question.

----------


## Denman John

I cant believe this is the first time seeing this thread.  On Tuesday it will be 5 years that #168 showed up at my door.  Its a 2009 A0 oval hole that has been my only mandolin since I received it.  It arrived in mint condition with zero fret wear.  This summer I had Michael Heiden replace the frets with EVO Gold frets and let him do his magic on the setup. I thought it played well before taking it to Michael, but when I picked it up I was surprised how much easier it played.

Ive played a lot of great mandolins, but I wont trade or sell this one. One day down the road Id like to get an A style with F holes, and Will Kimble is at the top of the list along with Michael Heiden.

----------


## Stop

Will is definitely on the top of his game.  I own #246 A  from 2017 and its an incredible instrument...it gets better with every play (unlike its owner) Stacks up against anything way beyond its price point too.

----------


## AMandolin

Kevin Winn that is a beautiful mandolin, thanks for posting a picture.

----------

Kevin Winn

----------


## Luna Pick

. . . keepers.

----------

